# Rear shock upgrade



## spidey (Apr 3, 2007)

I have a 2005 SE 4 x 4. This spring I started hauling water using a water tank in the box.

According to the manual I can only haul so many lbs. So basically i can only fill my tank up half way.

Im looking to upgrade the shocks to increase the payload. Is this allowed or am I looking at more than just a shock upgrade.

Also when hauling my tent trailer the back end goes down more than I would like, so it would help with this as well.

Can a person just do the back, or will I have to do the fronts as well. Im not interested in lifiting it and doing shocks, just so I can have a bit bigger payload

Thanks


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

If you are not hauling both at the same time I would get a trailer for the water since we have a higher tow rating and you don't want to do a lift. As for the tent trailer you may want to look into replacement leaf packs from Alcan Springs for example. 

PRG Products may also be able to help, especially if you do decide to go with a lift. Other options are air shocks and air bags made for increasing load capacity, not just longer/larger gas type shocks. Other things that may help are to make sure the tongue height is correct & both the traler and tongue weight ratings are not exceeded when loaded (trailer properly balanced when attached). Z


----------



## spidey (Apr 3, 2007)

Z_Rated said:


> If you are not hauling both at the same time I would get a trailer for the water since we have a higher tow rating and you don't want to do a lift. As for the tent trailer you may want to look into replacement leaf packs from Alcan Springs for example.
> 
> PRG Products may also be able to help, especially if you do decide to go with a lift. Other options are air shocks and air bags made for increasing load capacity, not just longer/larger gas type shocks. Other things that may help are to make sure the tongue height is correct & both the traler and tongue weight ratings are not exceeded when loaded (trailer properly balanced when attached). Z


Trailer wont work as I put the tank in the back of my truck when I go to work, and pick up when i go home as the place is on the way home. That way i can park whereever I want to work.

Im sure the tent trailer is loaded properly. I dont have a load leveler hitch, but didnt think I needed to with just a tent trailer. Its a bigger one with front storage, so maybe the weight is a bit more, but not close to the 6000 lbs towing capacity

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

There are more factors than shocks that affect payload capacity, e.g. springs, brakes, frame, and cooling. If you need more hauling capacity it's time to consider a larger truck. In fact, shocks are probably one of the least important elements of hauling capacity since their primary purpose is damping. not load support.

Steve


----------



## spidey (Apr 3, 2007)

azrocketman said:


> There are more factors than shocks that affect payload capacity, e.g. springs, brakes, frame, and cooling. If you need more hauling capacity it's time to consider a larger truck. In fact, shocks are probably one of the least important elements of hauling capacity since their primary purpose is damping. not load support.
> 
> Steve


Thanks. While I do know vehicles a bit, i never really got into the suspension thing, so what you say makes sense.

Ill just have to live with the fact I can only haul that much water at a time, no biggie. And I should of realized it would be more than just a shock upgrade.

And Ive been looking at other vehicles that haul tent trailers without a load leveler hitch, and they dip about the same, so I know Im in range. If I was doing something wrong Im sure soemthing would if showed up by now, this is my 3rd summer of towing it.

So when Nissan says the Nismo version has the upgraded shocks, how are they different than normal shocks. Do they not allow as much bounce or give when hitting bumps, etc


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

"So when Nissan says the Nismo version has the upgraded shocks, how are they different than normal shocks. Do they not allow as much bounce or give when hitting bumps, etc."

Usually, upgraded shocks have improved damping fluids, gas charging, valving, and oil/gas separation. Some may also be adjustable. The improvements allow better control of damping characteristics over a variety of conditions including temperature, large transitions, and high duty cycles (e.g. avoid aeration of the damping fluid). Seals may also be improved for additional life and dust/dirt/water resistance.

Steve


----------



## spidey (Apr 3, 2007)

azrocketman said:


> "So when Nissan says the Nismo version has the upgraded shocks, how are they different than normal shocks. Do they not allow as much bounce or give when hitting bumps, etc."
> 
> Usually, upgraded shocks have improved damping fluids, gas charging, valving, and oil/gas separation. Some may also be adjustable. The improvements allow better control of damping characteristics over a variety of conditions including temperature, large transitions, and high duty cycles (e.g. avoid aeration of the damping fluid). Seals may also be improved for additional life and dust/dirt/water resistance.
> 
> Steve


Thanks for summing it up for me. Know I know a bit more about my truck.

Next thing on my list, winter tires

Thanks for the help everyone


----------

